# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Nhật ký chinh phục Fansipan của cô sinh viên nhút nhát

## oigioioi12302

Dù từng có ý định chinh phục nóc nhà Đông Dương lúc còn đi học nhưng  chưa đủ tuổi nên tôi phải dừng lại. Sau khi lên đại học, tôi đã thực  hiện được mong muốn của mình.

Lời đề nghị tưởng như đùa của một người bạn trong nhóm tình nguyện đã vô  tình nhen nhóm ngọn lửa đang le lói trong tôi. Rồi chúng tôi quyết định  sẽ làm chuyến du lịch fansipan trong kỳ nghỉ lễ.

Chúng tôi lên danh sách chuẩn bị tất cả những thứ cần thiết như quần áo,  mũ, thuốc, lương thực, đèn pin,… và chuẩn bị tinh thần “xác định” là  mệt mỏi và đầy thử thách.

Đúng 10h15’, chúng tôi bước lên xe Mỹ Đình - Sapa tại cổng trường Đại  học Ngoại Ngữ Hà Nội. Đi xe giường nằm, lại uống thuốc chống say nên một  lúc là tôi thiếp đi. 
 

Đến lúc mở mắt thì đã hơn 4 rưỡi sáng, đoàn tour ghép leo fansipan  của chúng tôi đã có mặt tại thị trấn Sa Pa. Mọi người ai cũng hưng phấn  và muốn bắt đầu luôn hành trình chinh phục fansipan. 6h hơn thì anh  hướng dẫn viên đến và dẫn đoàn đi đến nhà nghỉ để cất đồ rồi phát cho  mỗi người một đôi giày và một chiếc túi gồm có miếng dán nhiệt, băng bó  chân và kem đánh răng.

Chúng tôi lên xe di chuyển lên Trạm Tôn - cung leo dễ nhất và mất ít  thời gian nhất. Sau khi đến nơi, chúng tôi lại phải chờ làm thủ tục rồi  nhận thẻ và nước uống. Chúng tôi có porter dẫn đường.

Đoạn đường đầu khá dễ đi, nên ai cũng rất sung sức và chuyện trò rôm rả.  Đến trạm nghỉ trưa ở 2200m, chúng tôi ăn bữa trưa với những chú gà được  quay trên bếp than hồng thơm nức mũi nhìn mà nuốt nước bọt ừng ực. Bữa  trưa giữa trời được bắt đầu lúc 12h với xôi, cơm nắm, muối vừng, gà rang  và rồi nghỉ trưa tại chỗ.

Đúng 13h30’, cả đoàn tiếp tục hành trình để đến trạm 2800 trước khi trời  tối. Lúc này, con đường bắt đầu khó đi hơn. Balo trên vai chưa bớt đi  được nhiều nên vai chúng tôi nặng trĩu. Bắt đầu hết những tán lá cây  rộng, nắng to nên ai cũng nóng. Xung quanh là những rừng trúc lùn không  thể giúp bớt đi cơn nóng. Chúng tôi bắt đầu gặp mọi người lên đến đỉnh  trước đó đi xuống.

Những con dốc ngày càng cao, gần như dựng đứng, rất nguy hiểm nhưng tôi  vẫn không thấy hề hấn gì. Đoàn chúng tôi thật may mắn khi những đóa hoa  đỗ quyên vẫn đang nở rộ. Những cụm hoa màu hồng làm tôi cảm thấy thật  đáng. Chúng tôi được thưởng thức một khung cảnh thật sự tuyệt vời. Được  đắm mình trong rừng hoa đỗ quyên đầy sắc màu, ngắm những thung lũng sâu  ngút từ trên cao, được nhìn thấy nắng chạy và những dải mây bồng bềnh  ngay tận trên đầu.

16h30’, chúng tôi chạm mốc 2800m và mọi người dựng lều cùng porter dẫn  đường và vào lán nghỉ ngơi. Mỗi người có một tấm phao bên dưới người để  tránh tiếp xúc với đất lạnh. Ai cũng mệt và chỉ muốn ngủ mà thậm chí  không muốn ăn cơm.

19h30’ cơm đã chuẩn bị xong và chúng tôi ăn luôn tại lán, ai cũng cố  nuốt để lấy sức. Ăn xong xuôi, chúng tôi nghỉ ngơi một lúc rồi đi ngủ  lấy sức cho hành trình ngày mai.

4h sáng hôm sau, chúng tôi xuất phát đi sớm để kịp ngắm bình minh, mỗi  người cầm một chiếc đèn pin. Vì mới mưa nên đường rất ướt và trơn trượt.  Chặng đường 2800 đến đỉnh Fan gồ ghề và khó đi hơn rất nhiều. Lúc này  mới cảm thấy thực sự hoang mang khi mà leo qua bao nhiêu dốc núi mà chưa  thấy đoạn đường cuối cùng. Đường dốc và lầy lội như bùn ruộng. Con dốc  cứ càng ngày càng cao trong khi không có vật nào để bám, chỉ có những  khóm trúc lùn mong manh bên cạnh.

Cột mốc 3.143m - nóc nhà Đông Dương Fansipan, cuối cùng tôi cũng chinh  phục được. Cảm giác lúc này như vỡ òa vậy, niềm hạnh phúc ngập tràn khi  chạm tới ước mơ sau bao gian nan, vất vả.

Chuyến đi đầy ý nghĩa trong đời của tôi khi được thử thách bản thân,  trải nghiệm, khám phá và quen biết được một số người bạn tốt nữa. Vì  vậy, hãy đi khi còn có thể, bạn sẽ không biết là bạn có thể làm được  những gì khi chưa cho bản thân một cơ hội thử thách. Vì cuộc đời là  những chuyến đi! Chúng ta hãy sống thật ý nghĩa nhé!

----------


## toanphatcorp

hic, rất muốn đi mà mỗi lần chuẩn bị đi lại có viêc phát sinh

----------

